# Hoyt Dorado center cut measurement?



## ngabowhunter (May 13, 2011)

I am trying to determine how far past center the riser is cut on my Hoyt Dorado. I want  to use the Stu Miller Spine Calculator to play around with some different arrow length and point weight combos. According to Hoyt customer service the riser is cut 3/16 past center. I have called them twice to verify this. When I measure it I am coming up with apr 7/16 past center. Am I doing something wrong? I have clamped the riser to a table, measured to the center of the limb bolts. I then measured the thickness of the riser where the strike plate would go. Subtract the riser thickness from the other measurement and that should tell me how far past center the riser is cut, correct?


----------



## Jake Allen (May 13, 2011)

I doubt it is 7/16" past center, could be wrong though.
Anyway, you can build the side plate up to compensate,
or adjust the plunger if the riser is so equipped.

I string the bow, put an arrow on the string, hold it in front
of me, (pointing straight away), and see which way the arrow is pointing.

Stu's calculator kind of takes some of the fun away for me.


----------

